# [FREE] - Digit Magazine 5 years



## ayush_chh (May 19, 2019)

Guys,

I used to buy Digit Mag when i was in school. I have around 5-6 years of collection which i have kept (2005 ~2011) for these many years but i don't read them anymore and Need to clear the space now. If anyone would be interested to have these can PM me for my contact details .

Location : Bangalore

Thanks


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2019)

Check with your local library and give it to them.


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2019)

@OP, if you have any Skoar magazines from this time period, will gladly take those. Hell I will pay for them if you have it.


----------



## ayush_chh (May 23, 2019)

Flash said:


> Check with your local library and give it to them.



Yeah, i had that in my mind as an last option. wanted to check though with fellow Digit-ians first 



Desmond David said:


> @OP, if you have any Skoar magazines from this time period, will gladly take those. Hell I will pay for them if you have it.



I never used to buy them but sometime used to get them free along with digit copy. Let me have a look, if i have got them i can _Dunzo_ it to you in Bangalore


----------



## Flash (May 23, 2019)

ayush_chh said:


> Yeah, i had that in my mind as an last option. wanted to check though with fellow Digit-ians first


The thing is, Digit itself giving the PDF copy of last 10 years or so, in their Collector/Anniversary (not sure which one it is) edition. So, i doubt people will take the hard copies of old magazines, unless they're "Collectors". That's why i suggested to give it to Library - as at least kids will read them.  All the best for you.


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2019)

ayush_chh said:


> used to get them free along with digit copy


Not those ones lol. I mean the standalone Skoar magazines that used to be published bi-monthly.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jun 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> The thing is, Digit itself giving the PDF copy of last 10 years or so, in their Collector/Anniversary (not sure which one it is) edition. So, i doubt people will take the hard copies of old magazines, unless they're "Collectors". That's why i suggested to give it to Library - as at least kids will read them.  All the best for you.


yeah exactly what i had in mind. thought there might be some collector who would be interested any ways will give away to the library now 



Desmond David said:


> Not those ones lol. I mean the standalone Skoar magazines that used to be published bi-monthly.


 Okay


----------



## Astra (Jun 4, 2019)

ayush_chh said:


> yeah exactly what i had in mind. thought there might be some collector who would be interested any ways will give away to the library now
> 
> 
> Okay


Is it possible you have them rn, discuss about mailing the books and the cost?


----------



## ayush_chh (Jun 29, 2019)

Astra said:


> Is it possible you have them rn, discuss about mailing the books and the cost?


Sorry didn't see this earlier. pls contact me at MOD EDIT: PERSONAL CONTACT INFO REMOVED


----------

